# New Boardman CX Team 2011



## tincaman (12 Aug 2011)

Schwalbe Speed Cruiser tyres fitted
Charge Spoon saddle
SPD pedals


----------



## upsidedown (12 Aug 2011)

I like. 


A lot. 


---


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Aug 2011)

That's lovely. What are those rear lights? and which branch of Halfords did you get it from?


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2011)

Rear lights are an RSP Astrum (the one with two lenses) and a Magicshine rear (these are awesome, so good, I bought two).

Looks a cracker for commuting. Discs so your rims don't wear away


----------



## Simba (12 Aug 2011)

Nice bike but, I just can't get my head around the look of disc brakes on a bike like that.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Aug 2011)

Wikid bike. Ditch the lights and go racing!


----------



## gaz (12 Aug 2011)

v.nice.


----------



## Evil Rabbit (12 Aug 2011)

Nice. I have one too. I am interested to hear how you get on with the tyres; I have Schwalbe Marathon Extreme Evos on mine.


----------



## tincaman (12 Aug 2011)

Everybody who has seen it so far have all been VERY positive, they love the idea of disks on effectively a beefed up road bike.
Bought online, picked up from Halfords Newton Abbot, Devon
10% off using code NUSAUG11, possible Quidco as well


----------



## PaulSecteur (13 Aug 2011)

I like that, sort of like my tricross but with brakes that work!


Is it possible to fit a front mud guard with that caliper there?


----------



## gaz (13 Aug 2011)

Ahhh, they put the rear disk calliper in the right place!


----------



## tincaman (13 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> Ahhh, they put the rear disk calliper in the right place!



Do you mean in the right place so mudguards fit OK?


----------



## tincaman (13 Aug 2011)

PaulSecteur said:


> I like that, sort of like my tricross but with brakes that work!
> 
> 
> Is it possible to fit a front mud guard with that caliper there?



Yes I must check that today before guards are ordered, will report back later


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Aug 2011)

I have to say that I was sceptical when Halfords first started doing the Boardman line, but they seem to be really good looking bikes, and as Gaz indicates, they seem to be put together without the obvious mistakes that some other similarly-priced companies make. Very well thought-out all round.


----------



## gaz (13 Aug 2011)

tincaman said:


> Do you mean in the right place so mudguards fit OK?



yes, mudguards and panier rack. Although i don't know if that boardman can take one.


----------



## Evil Rabbit (13 Aug 2011)

Yes it will take full mudguards. I have some short ones at the mo, but there is easily enough clearance for a full set.


----------



## Klausmeister (13 Aug 2011)

I have the same bike and would be interested in what mudguards you end up fitting, as I will be I will be in the Market for some soon as well.


----------



## potsy (13 Aug 2011)

Nice bike that. 
Ticks a lot of boxes for my next one, will also be interested in guard fitting experience.

Question on the Halfords website asking about guards, answer is yes though you may have to bend the stays a little.


----------



## tincaman (13 Aug 2011)

Maybe some creative stay bending involved?


----------



## Dilbert (16 Aug 2011)

Klausmeister said:


> I have the same bike and would be interested in what mudguards you end up fitting, as I will be I will be in the Market for some soon as well.



+1 I am planning to get one of these on our new bike scheme to replace the Boardman Road Team on Commuting duties. 





Given the position of the rear caliper does it still need a disk specific rack?


----------



## Garz (18 Aug 2011)

upsidedown said:


> I like.
> 
> 
> A lot.
> ...



+1 very much!


----------



## tincaman (19 Aug 2011)

Dilbert said:


> +1 I am planning to get one of these on our new bike scheme to replace the Boardman Road Team on Commuting duties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Look like a rack would be well clear:


----------



## Dilbert (19 Aug 2011)

Thanks - C2W application is in, hopefully will get LOC early next week


----------



## Boris Bike (22 Aug 2011)

I keep coming back to this thread to have another look. It's like porn!


----------



## tincaman (22 Aug 2011)

We need more posts!


----------



## tincaman (22 Aug 2011)

Now fitted Marathon Racers, but not ridden yet..........


----------



## Boris Bike (22 Aug 2011)

tincaman said:


> 10% off using code NUSAUG11, possible Quidco as well


Did they ask to see an NUS card when picking up the bike?


----------



## Banjo (22 Aug 2011)

Looks great  , could make a nice tourer if you were that way inclined.


----------



## tincaman (23 Aug 2011)

Boris Bike said:


> Did they ask to see an NUS card when picking up the bike?



No, I also researched this first and it looks like they never ask.
Quidco is currently tracking also at £30.38 so that will be a bonus if it goes through. Sometimes doesn't though, especially if you use an online code.


----------



## Boris Bike (23 Aug 2011)

tincaman said:


> No, I also researched this first and it looks like they never ask.
> Quidco is currently tracking also at £30.38 so that will be a bonus if it goes through. Sometimes doesn't though, especially if you use an online code.


Nice one. I'm getting down to Halfords tonight to get myself sized


----------



## Boris Bike (23 Aug 2011)

Boris Bike said:


> Nice one. I'm getting down to Halfords tonight to get myself sized


Oh my god. Bunch of bloody idiots in that shop. Bloke had no idea how to size me, he wheeled out a large frame and said I was that size. I'm pretty sure I'm not as the frame alone came up to my waste. Wouldn't trust them to put together a sandwich, let alone a bike. The guys in the Putney store seem to know what they're talking about, but unfortunetly it's only a metro so don't do the CX.

Tincaman - do you mine me asking how tall you are and what size you went for?


----------



## Alun (23 Aug 2011)

tincaman said:


> Now fitted Marathon Racers, but not ridden yet..........


Good choice!


----------



## tincaman (24 Aug 2011)

Boris Bike said:


> Oh my god. Bunch of bloody idiots in that shop. Bloke had no idea how to size me, he wheeled out a large frame and said I was that size. I'm pretty sure I'm not as the frame alone came up to my waste. Wouldn't trust them to put together a sandwich, let alone a bike. The guys in the Putney store seem to know what they're talking about, but unfortunetly it's only a metro so don't do the CX.
> 
> Tincaman - do you mine me asking how tall you are and what size you went for?



Having a Boardman already helps for sizing so I knew what I needed. I am 5-7 with 30" inside leg and went for medium


----------



## tincaman (24 Aug 2011)

Alun said:


> Good choice!




15 miles in to work today, lovely morning, tyre were ace, very grippy, didn't feel heavy or sluggish.


----------



## itchyrider (25 Aug 2011)

Very nice i got the hybrid comp and love it, But please tell me what mud guards you fit as im struggling to find some that fit mine?? Grr


----------



## Garz (25 Aug 2011)

tincaman said:


> Having a Boardman already helps for sizing so I knew what I needed. I am 5-7 with 30" inside leg and went for medium



Yeah I agree. I am 5'6" with shade under 30" inside leg and have a small boardman (fit is ok). However I was measured up for my n+1 and was told as I have a long torso the medium was a better fit in the new frame (54").


----------



## kfinlay (26 Aug 2011)

Needs more lights


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Aug 2011)

I am looking at on of these for a winter commuter, did you get a full mud guard set on? How are you getting on with the BB5? I had endless problems with 2009 BB5, once the rotor gets a few miles on it they warp a little and the static pad rubs, BB7 has two adjustable pads.

Its the only thing I do not like about the bike, that and hit and miss Halfords.

Also the BB30 need to be opened up and greased, this was confirmed by the local Halfords store, they had lots of returned bikes running the BB30, not just effecting Boardmans, but any bike fitted with a BB30.

The appeal is the brakes, my best bike is running 105 brakes and they fade on the steep hills in the wet, god knows what the crappy Canti's will be like, and almost 100% CX bikes seem to come with Canti's. Guessing alot of 2012 bikes will run discs now they are approved, Boardman ahead of the game again, along with Evans own brand Pinnacle.


----------



## JonnyBlade (28 Aug 2011)

Awesome bike. I have the 2010 team carbon .......................... race it, you'll have a blast


----------



## tincaman (28 Aug 2011)

LOCO said:


> I am looking at on of these for a winter commuter, did you get a full mud guard set on? How are you getting on with the BB5? I had endless problems with 2009 BB5, once the rotor gets a few miles on it they warp a little and the static pad rubs, BB7 has two adjustable pads.
> 
> Its the only thing I do not like about the bike, that and hit and miss Halfords.
> 
> ...



I have some cheap mudguards on the way, will show when they come.
Isn't BB30 just a pair of sealed bearings, why would you grease them?


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Aug 2011)

tincaman said:


> I have some cheap mudguards on the way, will show when they come.
> Isn't BB30 just a pair of sealed bearings, why would you grease them?


because they left the factory dry, I had heard of a problem and the halfords guy confirmed that they had been problems
http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/view...ghlight=&sid=1613dce141368456eaa3267f8bb7a11c


----------



## Dave W (29 Aug 2011)

itchyrider said:


> Very nice i got the hybrid comp and love it, But please tell me what mud guards you fit as im struggling to find some that fit mine?? Grr



I've got some SKS on my Team Hybrid, they fit fine except for one bolt that was too short to go through the front fork. (30p from a hardware store).

From Wiggle

I went for the 35mm and they are great. It was torrential rain the other day and only my feet got wet because they needed a slight tweak.


----------



## Boris Bike (30 Aug 2011)

Quidco now at 4% for Halfords. Just ordered mine with 10% off plus the 4%. Comes in a a couple of pounds under £780 

Hope my pedals turn up soon - I'm going to have to put the mountain bike ones on there when I pick it up this evening.


----------



## Dilbert (3 Sep 2011)

More photos of CX with mudguards here.


----------



## Evil Rabbit (3 Sep 2011)

Boris Bike said:


> Oh my god. Bunch of bloody idiots in that shop. Bloke had no idea how to size me, he wheeled out a large frame and said I was that size. I'm pretty sure I'm not as the frame alone came up to my waste. Wouldn't trust them to put together a sandwich, let alone a bike. The guys in the Putney store seem to know what they're talking about, but unfortunetly it's only a metro so don't do the CX.
> 
> Tincaman - do you mine me asking how tall you are and what size you went for?


Don't bother with Chiswick they don't know the CX either. However, the guys at Twickenham were good, so I would go there if it is not too far.

PS: I am 5'11" and fit comfortable on the medium CX.


----------



## Boris Bike (5 Sep 2011)

Evil Rabbit said:


> Don't bother with Chiswick they don't know the CX either. However, the guys at Twickenham were good, so I would go there if it is not too far.
> 
> PS: I am 5'11" and fit comfortable on the medium CX.


Went to the Wimbledon one in the end and both the guys I saw in there knew their stuff. When I picked it up, the chap put my pedals on (even though I hadn't bought them there) and fixed up all the lights. He was a great help.

I went with the medium too. 6 foot but it's high enough for me


----------



## tincaman (8 Sep 2011)

Just gto the Zefal mudguard set on

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/zefal-trail-hybridcity-mudguard-set/

Will get some pictures up later and what I had to do to get them to fit properly


----------



## tincaman (8 Sep 2011)

Here we go.
Rear, needs the bracket filing down to fit inside the frame V, plus spaced off a bit with a bigger nut.










Front, fits but the bracket hold the guard too far off the wheel, extended the bracket:





The rear fixing bolts is far too long and needs cutting down, the front one if not suitable, it needs to be about 20mm long.


----------



## Boris Bike (9 Sep 2011)

Looking good. I'm thinking of going with the SKS full guards for mine. Just need to see if the medium width ones will fit.


----------



## tincaman (23 Nov 2011)

Now fitted SKS Bluemels for the winter, rear mudguard is easy to fit, the front requires judicious bending of the stay on the brake side to fit, but it can be done. Also I had to make up brackets to drop the guards down closer to the tyres


----------



## theloafer (23 Nov 2011)

gaz said:


> yes, mudguards and panier rack. Although i don't know if that boardman can take one.


 
it sure can .. got this on sunday from here still doing tweaks but rides great and stops better guards were already fitted works fine


----------



## tincaman (25 Nov 2011)

Which rack and bag have you fitted there?


----------



## jonathanw (25 Nov 2011)

Klausmeister said:


> I have the same bike and would be interested in what mudguards you end up fitting, as I will be I will be in the Market for some soon as well.


 
I occasionally meet a guy from our village commuting. He has one of these bikes, with SKS chromoplastic 45mm fitted so that he can fit 35mm Schwalbe marathon winter studded tyres underneath. I was curious because i wanted the same for my Genesis Croix de Fer. A little creative stay bending was all that is required I am told to get round the callipers. I then fitted the chromo's (38mm) to the CdeF no problem - just a gentle bend around the calliper and a bit of adjustment. I can even get the schwalbe tyres underneath the 38mm chromo's


----------



## theloafer (25 Nov 2011)

tincaman said:


> Which rack and bag have you fitted there?


hi tincaman

this is the rack http://www.topeak.com/products/Racks/SuperTouristTubularRack_w_o_sp

this is the bag http://www.topeak.com/products/Bags/MTXTrunkBagDXP got them both of here for a bargain £50 for the g/friend then saw how great it was and how they fitted together ordered the same for the new winter hack from 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com video here .... 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxUQ-Ep4X8w


larry


----------



## theloafer (25 Nov 2011)

jonathanw said:


> I occasionally meet a guy from our village commuting. He has one of these bikes, with SKS chromoplastic 45mm fitted so that he can fit 35mm Schwalbe marathon winter studded tyres underneath. I was curious because i wanted the same for my Genesis Croix de Fer. A little creative stay bending was all that is required I am told to get round the callipers. I then fitted the chromo's (38mm) to the CdeF no problem - just a gentle bend around the calliper and a bit of adjustment. I can even get the schwalbe tyres underneath the 38mm chromo's


 
hi jonathanw
these were fitted already to the bike when i bought it http://road.cc/content/review/2716-tortec-reflector-mudguards


----------



## jonathanw (26 Nov 2011)

theloafer said:


> hi jonathanw
> these were fitted already to the bike when i bought it http://road.cc/content/review/2716-tortec-reflector-mudguards


thanks

These look good. I'll bear them in mind as I'm not sure that when my winter studs start picking up snow there will be enough clearance under my 38mm SKS's


----------



## Garz (27 Nov 2011)

Nice bodging engineering skills tincaman


----------



## Glenn (27 Nov 2011)

I bought one of these last week for £742.50.  I joined British Cycling and used their 10% discount to buy vouchers to the value of £810, the price paid if you use NUSNOV11 when ordering online, there were no questions asked in store ref the code. I have fitted an adjustable Axiom rack and am looking for a set of mudguards, also deciding on what pedals to fit, Crank Brothers Candy or Shimano PD-A530, I'm leaning towards the latter.


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2011)

tincaman said:


> Now fitted SKS Bluemels for the winter, rear mudguard is easy to fit, the front requires judicious bending of the stay on the brake side to fit, but it can be done. Also I had to make up brackets to drop the guards down closer to the tyres


Had the blumels fitted to my Tricross with the same brakes, let the lbs do mine though 
Stays are bent to fit, and they have put a longer bolt in the fixings, looks good though I need to make some kind of mudflap for the front to stop some of the spray.


----------



## Alun (27 Nov 2011)

potsy said:


> Had the blumels fitted to my Tricross with the same brakes, let the lbs do mine though
> Stays are bent to fit, and they have put a longer bolt in the fixings, looks good though I need to make some kind of mudflap for the front to stop some of the spray.


And on the rear, for the folks behind you.


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2011)

Alun said:


> And on the rear, for the folks behind you.


As Phil has pointed out on another thread, there aren't many any of them


----------



## tincaman (2 Dec 2011)

New budget rack and bag from Ebay, £31.75 total


----------



## VamP (2 Dec 2011)

LOCO said:


> The appeal is the brakes, my best bike is running 105 brakes and they fade on the steep hills in the wet, god knows what the crappy Canti's will be like, and almost 100% CX bikes seem to come with Canti's. Guessing alot of 2012 bikes will run discs now they are approved, Boardman ahead of the game again, along with Evans own brand Pinnacle.


 
The appeal is all on the commuter/tourer side, as you don't see many disc equipped bikes in races. Ergo I suspect it has less to do with UCI approval, and more to do with people's general preferences. Effectivelly, it's tapping into a wider market appreciation of a bike that's kinda a hybrid, but with drops. 

A niche within a segment, if you like, rather than a mass revolution.


----------



## jt657 (7 Dec 2011)

I bloody love this bike. I'm thinking about getting one after Xmas when hopefully the price will have reduced. A quick question; on day-rides, and longer tours (if you've done any), does it provide high levels of comfort-or is it a bit rigid for that?


----------



## Glenn (8 Dec 2011)

I see Halfords have put up the price by £100 to £999.99 for Xmas.


----------



## Garz (8 Dec 2011)

Wow tincaman, yours came with a free dog!


----------



## nwjgoode (17 Dec 2011)

I LIKE


----------



## tincaman (17 Dec 2011)

Does anyone find the shifting at the levers heavy? Moving the double tap lever to the left feels quite stiff, it all works ok though. I have Apex on my road Boardman and the shifting is far lighter, the difference is that the shifters are Rival and the gear cables run exposed for most of the length, the CX gear cables are enclosed all the way. Do you think that the outers are compressing a bit?


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Dec 2011)

My big cog is pretty stiff changing up, would anyone be able to post some close up pics of their Bottom Bracket, mine looks quite exposed and I cannot see a wave washer, not sure if it should have one. May pop into a Halfords and look at one on display.

I have had grit get in to my BB30, which is a bit worrying.


----------



## tincaman (17 Dec 2011)

I have a S/Hand Rival front mech to replace the Microshift front mech, I suspect the Microshift mech has a very strong spring.


----------



## tincaman (17 Dec 2011)

tincaman said:


> Does anyone find the shifting at the levers heavy? Moving the double tap lever to the left feels quite stiff, it all works ok though. I have Apex on my road Boardman and the shifting is far lighter, the difference is that the shifters are Rival and the gear cables run exposed for most of the length, the CX gear cables are enclosed all the way. Do you think that the outers are compressing a bit?


 
Wrong, the cables are exposed, just checked, doh!


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Dec 2011)

wow thanks for that, identical to mine. I had a really loud clicking BB and Halfords cleaned and greased and said it was grit in it and I was to wash down the bike after every wet or muddy ride ot it would happen again..


----------



## nwjgoode (18 Dec 2011)

nice bike


----------



## Darren862 (2 Jan 2012)

Hi, bought mine through C2W just before Christmas. Very pleased, so far. The brakes keep squealing but wiping the discs with white spirit stops that. SKS guards and a Topeak rack all fitted by myself in very little time and only needed to bend the one stay around the front caliper. Both bought from Halfords and I would recommend both of them.


----------



## paulusat800 (8 Jan 2012)

Which sks mudguards did you fit as the yours do not look like any on the halfords website? I am buying a barely used boardman cx team next month. Also which topeak rack, was it the disc brake specific?


Darren862 said:


> Hi, bought mine through C2W just before Christmas. Very pleased, so far. The brakes keep squealing but wiping the discs with white spirit stops that. SKS guards and a Topeak rack all fitted by myself in very little time and only needed to bend the one stay around the front caliper. Both bought from Halfords and I would recommend both of them.


----------



## Darren862 (8 Jan 2012)

paulusat800 said:


> Which sks mudguards did you fit as the yours do not look like any on the halfords website? I am buying a barely used boardman cx team next month. Also which topeak rack, was it the disc brake specific?


 
The mudguards are the Chromoplastics P45. The rack is the Super Tourist DX. Not sure if it was disc specific or not.


----------



## theloafer (9 Jan 2012)

hi paulusat800
check my post on page three you dont need the disc specific model as the brake is in a senseable place ... so it is not in the way mudguards on mine are these http://road.cc/content/review/2716-tortec-reflector-mudguards have the super tourist rack (had ordered the explorer)+
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KxUQ-Ep4X8w


----------



## kishan (11 Jan 2012)

very nice


----------



## NormanD (16 Jan 2012)

tincaman said:


> *Does anyone find the shifting at the levers heavy? Moving the double tap lever to the left feels quite stiff*, it all works ok though. I have Apex on my road Boardman and the shifting is far lighter, the difference is that the shifters are Rival and the gear cables run exposed for most of the length, the CX gear cables are enclosed all the way. Do you think that the outers are compressing a bit?


 
You are correct, I've just popped the head off the left hand gear change cable, so I'll have to replace that. Testing the front derailleur (without cable attached) I find the spring tension to be too strong really, it takes some force to the shift the mech over, pushing with thumbs alone.

Maybe once it's been run in the spring tension will reduce (fingers crossed)


----------



## tincaman (21 Jan 2012)

tincaman said:


> Does anyone find the shifting at the levers heavy? Moving the double tap lever to the left feels quite stiff, it all works ok though. I have Apex on my road Boardman and the shifting is far lighter, the difference is that the shifters are Rival and the gear cables run exposed for most of the length, the CX gear cables are enclosed all the way. Do you think that the outers are compressing a bit?


 
This is not quite correct, the brakes are enclosed but the gear cables are not. However I disconnected the rear mech and the action of the shifters is fine


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Jan 2012)

Anyone else had any problems with their headset? I was having some weird feedback when riding tried it with brake on and thers was not any slack. Stand at the front and pull bars and wobbly. I need to get it to LBS as it looks like you need a compression tool to seat the sealed bearing properly :-(


----------



## theloafer (21 Jan 2012)

have found no probs with my cx ...(looks for some wood) used every day work and back


----------



## tincaman (21 Jan 2012)

Just some updates:

Fitted new BB7,s much easier to setup and adjust these than the BB5,s














New rack, bag with panniers










New Rival front mech to replace the Microshift OEM






Front lights including a new C8 XML torch, both with diffusing tape fitted on the glass lens


----------



## NormanD (21 Jan 2012)

Your brake adjusters, where did you buy them from?


----------



## Dario Hache (21 Jan 2012)

Glad to see this review. I'm investigating the Boardman Road Team CX from here in Texas and trying to get a better idea of its geometry before I commit to ordering it. The website has the basics, but I'm looking also for the wheelbase and standover dimensions (for a "large" frame size -- what is the cm equivalent by the way? -- their sizing guide is also a bit cryptic besides trying to be helpful).

I've tried a few CX bikes, but several have a high top tube making dismounting awkward (and for good reasons, naturally, some have a more traditional geometry instead of compact, sometimes it seems the high BB makes everything taller, etc.),

I'm interested to know the wheelbase also to understand how spread out it is. It has a fairly steep head tube angle. I imagine the steering is closer to road bikes than touring or hybrid. Is that right?

Any thoughts? Can anyone breakout their tape measure and tell me what you find out about WB and SO measures? I've emailed "wiggle.com"s customer service (apparently the exclusive distributor overseas), but no answer yet.

Thanks!


----------



## theloafer (21 Jan 2012)

Dario Hache said:


> Glad to see this review. I'm investigating the Boardman Road Team CX from here in Texas and trying to get a better idea of its geometry before I commit to ordering it. The website has the basics, but I'm looking also for the wheelbase and standover dimensions (for a "large" frame size -- what is the cm equivalent by the way? -- their sizing guide is also a bit cryptic besides trying to be helpful).
> 
> I've tried a few CX bikes, but several have a high top tube making dismounting awkward (and for good reasons, naturally, some have a more traditional geometry instead of compact, sometimes it seems the high BB makes everything taller, etc.),
> 
> ...


 
hi this might be of help dario... http://www.boardmanbikes.com/cx/cx_team.html
i am really loving mine


----------



## Dario Hache (21 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the link! I think that's the chart I had found previously. If only it had the wheelbase and standover measures too.

Maybe there is a way to calculate it from these other figures (anybody know?), but I'd feel better about a measurement before ordering sight unseen.


----------



## tincaman (22 Jan 2012)

NormanD said:


> Your brake adjusters, where did you buy them from?


 
I don't know if you normally get them, but they came with the calipers. The calipers don't have cable adjusters on them


----------



## NormanD (22 Jan 2012)

tincaman said:


> I don't know if you normally get them, but they came with the calipers. The calipers don't have cable adjusters on them


Ah thanks for that ... I tested the bike out today and found once I'd set up the BB5's they work fine


----------



## jamin100 (25 Jan 2012)

@tincaman - can you tell me what rack and bag that is please in the latest pic?
Im thinking about getting the Topeak MTX rack and bag for my boardman hybrid but want to weigh up some other options first


----------



## tincaman (25 Jan 2012)

Bontrager Deluxe Trunk Bag - 423661


----------



## steve52 (25 Jan 2012)

i have one of these brill untill u need a new rear mech hanger, and they cant supply a spear!! i made one so am still on the road, the best halfords could do was give me a website to buy one from lmao


----------



## danger mouse (27 Jan 2012)

theloafer said:


> hi this might be of help dario... http://www.boardmanbikes.com/cx/cx_team.html
> i am really loving mine


 
Which Halfords did you get yours from? Were they OK?

I see they are on offer at Halfords but I have seen a Giant TCX at my LBS which is cheaper.

Not sure of the differnece in quality but Boardman spec is better.

I'm just a little unsure of Halfords rep for support and build knowledge etc?


----------



## theloafer (27 Jan 2012)

hi danger mouse
got mine off here a cyclchater was selling it check with normanD he just got his and he is local to you (well close) had mine since oct no probs with it at all...


----------



## danger mouse (28 Jan 2012)

Cheers, thanks for the info. Heard from NormanD and this looks like a good un.


----------



## jamin100 (10 Feb 2012)

My company has just started on the cycle2work scheme and im very tempted to replace my boardman hybrid with one of these....

Do I need to spend around £550 on a bike though .... Argh. 

I soooo want this bike lol


----------



## Darren862 (14 Feb 2012)

jamin100, you don't need to. But, if you want one.....

I told my wife that I really needed one of these bikes. She didn't believe me but I still bought it.  I love it!! I'm now getting out more because I'm enjoying the bike.


----------



## jamin100 (14 Feb 2012)

I've brought it  
Not exactly sure on the cost yet but it should come to around £710 ish 

Picking it up thursday. Can't wait


----------



## NormanD (14 Feb 2012)

jamin100 said:


> I've brought it
> Not exactly sure on the cost yet but it should come to around £710 ish
> 
> Picking it up thursday. Can't wait


Welcome to the Boardman CX club


----------



## NormanD (14 Feb 2012)

danger mouse said:


> Cheers, thanks for the info. Heard from NormanD and this looks like a good un.


 
Did you take the choice and buy one too?


----------



## heppy (15 Feb 2012)

Looks really good with the rack and bags too, nice ride


----------



## danger mouse (26 Feb 2012)

NormanD said:


> Did you take the choice and buy one too?


No not decided yet. My CTW scheme doesnt use Halfords so Im undecided if I want to sacrifice the bike for the tax benefits?

My LBS does offer a Ridley at a similar price so more research needed.


----------



## surreycyclist (1 Mar 2012)

Darren862 said:


> The mudguards are the Chromoplastics P45. The rack is the Super Tourist DX. Not sure if it was disc specific or not.


 
Inspired by the wonderful look of your Boardman CX and the chat/ advice on this forum I went along and bought a Boardman CX with some SKS P45 guards to go with as my winter trainer.

Thanks to the pics you posted on here I was able to see how the P45s went on the frame. The instructions were useless no complete diagram or step by step easy installation.
Great guards though and ideal if youre going to keep the original tyres on the bike.

However...
I wanted to just point out that the way you have bent the stay actually negates a safety feature of the SKS P45 mudguard.
By bending the mudguard stay through the BB5 brake mount and not around means that should a large object get between the tyre and mudguard your stay mount will not disengage from the Secura clip and could cause you a lot of problems. Ie damage to guards, BB5 brakemount, wheel spokes and even injury to yourself. 
I write this not to criticize just to help.
I did manage to bend the mudguard stay under the BB5 brake mount and still had enough length to trim at the top where it joins the mudguard proper.
I have tested the disengage Secura clip by pulling hard on the mudguard and can confirm it will release in the event of a jamming object. 
I hope this helps someone. When I get home I will post a pic to show what I mean to help illustrate a bit better.


----------



## NormanD (1 Mar 2012)

to the new founded BTCX club SurreyCyclist


----------



## 2old2care (2 Mar 2012)

jonathanw said:


> I occasionally meet a guy from our village commuting. He has one of these bikes, with SKS chromoplastic 45mm fitted so that he can fit 35mm Schwalbe marathon winter studded tyres underneath. I was curious because i wanted the same for my Genesis Croix de Fer. A little creative stay bending was all that is required I am told to get round the callipers. I then fitted the chromo's (38mm) to the CdeF no problem - just a gentle bend around the calliper and a bit of adjustment. I can even get the schwalbe tyres underneath the 38mm chromo's


Bought a Whyte Kings Cross and fitted 45mm guard's, just so I could fit 35mm Schwalbe marathon winter studded tyres for the ice and frost this winter just gone.


----------



## theloafer (2 Mar 2012)

+1.... to the new founded BTCX club SurreyCyclist


----------



## surreycyclist (2 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the Welcome Norman and Loafer.
Just been for a ride on my newest bike and guess what.... puncture first ride. 
Now researching puncture protection or new tyres. 
I have hardshells on my racer for winter riding and training but looking for a simple solution for 35s which are most resistant but can go trail riding on too.
Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## Darren862 (15 Mar 2012)

Anybody know what diameter seat tube the CX has? I want to change the front mech but can't seem to find any info on tube diameter.


----------



## tincaman (6 Sep 2012)

For its first birthday I bought my CX some 105 shifters and rear mech, with new inners and outers as a treat


----------



## tincaman (6 Sep 2012)

Oh and a month ago I had to fit a new compression plug on the steerer, the original one would not tighten


----------



## phil mahony (16 Oct 2012)

Darren862 said:


> The mudguards are the Chromoplastics P45. The rack is the Super Tourist DX. Not sure if it was disc specific or not.


Hi Darren,

I have just purchased a medium sized board man cx team. Like yourself I have fitted p45 and a topeak rack. However I am struggling to get the front mudguard looking correct. Did you have to tinker with the fixing that screws into the fork bridge in order to lower the fender. Also, for some reason my Topeak rack will not sit symmetrically and is biased to one side. I have checked wheel alignment and all seems ok. Did you have any issues with fitting your mudguards and rack etc.

Phil


----------



## theloafer (21 Oct 2012)

hi phil
got my rack to sit level by putting a slight bend in the stays ...see pic in post 77


----------



## monkeylc (21 Oct 2012)

tincaman
Whats the horn like mate? Was looking at those the other day,any good?


----------



## tincaman (26 Oct 2012)

The horn can be really usefull, until yesterday it wasnt used for about a month, then got used 4 times in one trip, motorists and peds.


----------



## Summyone (11 Nov 2012)

tincaman said:


> New budget rack and bag from Ebay, £31.75 total


I've just got the Cx team fitted with the sks p45 mudguards, can you let me know the brand name of this rack/bag combo please? I can't quite make it out from the photo.


----------



## Glenn (11 Nov 2012)

Looks like a Carrdura rack bag not sure about the rack though.


----------



## tincaman (11 Nov 2012)

Rack is this one I think


----------



## mrBishboshed (13 Nov 2012)

I am off to get measured for a CX Team today at Halfords in Chelmsford. (I have finally got my boss to join the CTW scheme.)
I hope i dont need a medium as i have been told Halfords dont have any in stock at the moment. I was tempted by the Specialized Tri Cross but the spec on the Boardman takes some beating on a sub £1000 bike. Your posts have been most helpful. Thanks.


----------



## mrBishboshed (15 Nov 2012)

Oh dear, i need a medium but i have been reassured that they can get the stock from other stores. I was not very impressed with the fitting service at Halford's. It comprised of one of their staff having a look at me sat on the bike and saying "Yeh, That one is ok, can you see the front hub behind the bars?" No measuring of angles ect... and they wouldn't even fit pedals to it for me to see what it felt like. Is this normal?
I know if i had a customer wanting to spend a grand with me i would at least make sure they left satisfied with the service.

In Halford's defense they have always been very helpful and friendly when i got the kids their bikes and a few replacement parts for my Carrera Crossfire hybrid. Maybe i am being a bit touchy cos i am spending such a large sum on what my wife refers to as just a bike.

Still, i am very happy with the bike and cant wait to get it all sorted out. I had best start saving for all the extras i will no doubt want.


----------



## theloafer (15 Nov 2012)

my boardman cx team ...great choice mate ...




bag+rack see this thread post 54...and guards are in post 55....... enjoy and  to the boardman cx team club


----------



## StephenCX (9 Jul 2013)

Some great pics and information.

I've been running a Boardman CX now for a couple of years as my main commuting bike (all through winter each year). I had not ridden a bike for around 30 years and this was my first go at been back in the saddle. The fact is that this is a great bike and mine has taken a lot of abuse - especially the days when I don't fancy the full commute to work (20m each way) and have it chained up at an intermediary train station. Things I have done since buying the bike:

1. Reversed stem to raise the handle bars a little and later changing over to a new shorter stem (110mm v's 130mm).
2. Full set of mud guards fitted buy Halfords when I bought it. 
3. Been through many sets of lights, finally settling on lights from Exposure - as they have been the only ones that seem to survive the british weather.
4. Swapped to a Set of Marathon tires (35mm) and later to a set of ultra Gator Skins (28mm) after the Marathons wore out. Never had a puncture with either 
5. Had many problems changing up to the big ring. I had a new FD (Rival) fitted but that did not solve it. I have eventually changed the whole group set (except for crank) to a new Shimano Tiagra 10speed (12-30) that I pinched from the Mrs bike. This is the same as my weekend road bike and has proved to be a lot more reliable and much smoother changes - looks are still ok as it still has the FSA Crank and goes with the colour of the rear rack and mudguards.
6. Experimented with various different pedals - eventually settling on Crank Brothers Candy 1's - look great on the bike.
7. Learnt how to replace disc pads after the original pair wore down almost to the metal! I must admit though the brakes have never been great. I now have a Cube trail something bike with hydraulic brakes and they are just amazing in comparison.

I am now considering using the CX as a touring bike also (never done one before). I have done a a number of Sportives for the first time this year on my Specialized Secture (why did the purchase of one bike turn into several?) - and find that on rides of more than 45miles it is a lot more comfortable than the CX. The main difference is the ride on the specialized is a lot smoother (even with 28's on the CX) and I've also concluded the saddle is a lot more comfortable ... but I love the CX and think the stronger frame etc would be better on a tour (lightly loaded). I would apprecaite any thoughts and experiences from folks using a CX for 80m - 100m rides per day, for several days.

Thanks in advance


----------



## plutus (10 Jul 2013)

hi all,

I've recently bought a Boardman Hybrid Comp and, following the advices of this discussion the sks bluemel 45mm.
I've just installed them and I have a couple of questions:
-how did you cut the supports extra lenght? The idea would be use the provided plastic ends. Moreover, at the moment I use 700x28 tyres but I plan to use 700x32 for winter...will I have to pay attention to some points?
-I can not exactly center the mudguards on the tyre...if I loose the supports for some reasons the mudguard is completely shifted on one of the two sides and it's only by tightening the supports screws that I can partially centerthe MG...can't figure out if I'm wrong some part


----------



## paulusat800 (11 Jul 2013)

Hi StevenCX

I only have 2 x bikes a Giant Rincon ( the first bike I bought) which I originally used for some touring, but obviously it was hard work. I bought a hardly used Boardman Cyclo Cross last year and have used it twice for touring , doing about 50 miles a day for 4 x days loaded up,( 7kg max)- I read that somewhere and manage to keep under that, although we do stay at b&b. I find the CX good as it can go off road on some quite bumpy trails without any problems. The frame is strong and feels very secure. The carbon forks are also better than steel forks at absorbing the bumps.I agree the large chainring is too much. I will change to probably a 48, your 30t seems a bit small. The original seat is too hard , I started using a Charge Spoon which was better but fortunately I was given a slightly broke in Brooks B17 which after breaking in further has proved ideal , especially on hot days. Hope this info is of help. By the way when you changed to the Shimano, what components did you change?


----------



## StephenCX (25 Sep 2013)

Hi Paulusa800

I am running Shimano Taigra 10speed - Front 50/34 ... Rear 12/30. I changed rear mech, Front FD, chain, and Shifters. Kept the FSA Crank - but the bottom bracket has recently worn out, wheel and Head Set bearings still fine.


----------



## burndust (27 Sep 2013)

another cx team owner here...thinkin of cganging the FD the microshift is just to unreliable...am i right in thinking a 105 would work...seen them on wiggle for 20 quid...also looking to change the wheel set to something lighter...the only thing i've seen thats suitable are the mavic open pros anyone else swapped the wheels out


----------



## Glenn (18 Aug 2014)

If I were to replace the BB 5's with BB 7's, does the bike use road or MTB BB 7's?


----------



## jamin100 (18 Aug 2014)

Road


----------



## Glenn (18 Aug 2014)

Thanks


----------

